# WW1 aviation articles



## Milosh (Dec 5, 2017)

Some might find some WW1 aviation articles of interest here, Internet Archive Search: war in the air


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice; I didn't realise The Handmaid's Tale was set in WW1!


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 26, 2021)

I can't find a better thread to post this in, and it doesn't seem to merit its own thread...so here goes. The following is taken from a thread recently posted on the Great War Forum (if you're interested in WW1, I can heartily recommend it, particularly if you're looking for experts who know their stuff about the period.

Anyhoo...the following newspaper advert was published in The Times, on Friday, February 18th, 1916. It describes an opportunity to buy the rights to a new design of aircraft intended to address the Zeppelin menace, together with the factory and design office:







One of the GWF experts posited that the advert might be associated with Noel Pemberton-Billing putting his aircraft factory up for sale having been elected (or expecting to be elected) as an MP. Wiki suggests that this was "in early 1916" which fits the date of the advertisement. Pemberton-Billing had a particular thing about the danger to the country from Zeppelins. As a result, his company concentrated on designing the quadruplane P.B.29, which was designed to shoot down zeppelins. It seems to have been named the "Zeppelin Destroyer" but never went into production. Apparently, the photo below shows the P.B.29 under construction:






Now for the kicker....the company was sold to Hubert Scott-Payne, who renamed the company.... "Supermarine". And the rest, as they say, is history!!!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

